# Lucky reptile thermocontrol II troubles



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, not sure if my stat is working properly, I bought it this morning and I can't see it upping the temps at all, so when I plug it in should this light be on? I used to have a habistat so not sure how this works, and the instructions weren't fantastic...


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

why would a stat up the temp, a stat is to stop the temps getting to high


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't explain that well, what I meant was its set to 32degrees because on its own the UTH was going above and beyond but since I plugged in the stat the temperature goes down basically to room temp so not sure if the UTH is actually getting any power.


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

is it to control a heat mat, wheres your probe, can you just turn it up to make sure the mat gets hot then go from there


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

Probe is in exactly the same place as the old one, above the heatmat on the slate next to the digital thermometer probe, I've just gone and upped it to 35 to see if it'll help. But should the light on the socket be on when plugged in the main question because if so I'll take it back tomorrow and get another one


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

tbh its a poor choice of stat for a mat, it has a heating and cooling mode, you havent got it on cooling mode by mistake or is the time set correctly, have u got the day and night time settings in it. id send it back tbh i wouldnt have bought it for use on a mat


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

It was the only one in stock and the poor fella was getting cold then boiling so needed one ASAP. Havnt got a time setting and it's not on cooling mode. I'll pop into another few shops tomorrow get a different one and return this. Too much hassle fiddling around with it


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

just get a regular mat stat, i fassen my probe to the plastic bit on the mat where the power lead joins, seems to work super


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a few of these and that light never comes on, I'm not even sure it is a light in fact! It may be that the same double socket is used in other devices where the light is used, but for the thermo control it's redundant?

When it's heating a small red LED lights on the display, next to where it says HEAT.

BTW is it the standard model or the Pro version? Only the Pro one has the cooling function, it can also set different day and night temps, the standard one which I use has only one setting and no cooling function.

I like them, a simple on/off mat stat with it's own digital display and a lighting timer all in one, mine keep the temp stable to +/-1C which is accurate enough, I place the sensor in direct contact with the mat for maximum sensitivity.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Just checked mine, on my leo's matt.

Like Graham say's, there is a light on the display next to heat which is on. The light on the plug unit, I've never seen on (certainly not on now), but when I lift the probe off the matt, it alarms as the tempreture drops on the probe tip.

My temp's are climbing, so it's working with no light on the plug.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sorry if this sounds stupid but I get it a lot in my tech job. Have you checked the fuse in the plug and is the mains actually switched on? I'm not insulting you, it just does happen a lot believe it or not.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Just noticed you mention the instructions arn't fantastic. I had to post & ask for help on here.

The light timer instructions are really naff. Gave up & kept my B&Q timer for my UV.

Any luck with it ? I find mine is ok on my matt, now we have sussed it. We did have a temp fall one night, O/H ran to save Mr G (he'd moved the probe), was funny to see the O/H spring into action. :lol2:


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

It is sorted now yes I was completely thick and plugged the wrong mat in, I have 2 under the slate because when it was snowing and freezing my room turned into a freezer and they needed the extra mat. So it was silly Sophie! Yea my light will stay on my dial timer that does its job simply!

Oh silly mr G.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> It is sorted now yes I was completely thick and plugged the wrong mat in, I have 2 under the slate because when it was snowing and freezing my room turned into a freezer and they needed the extra mat. So it was silly Sophie! Yea my light will stay on my dial timer that does its job simply!
> 
> Oh silly mr G.


Ha ha I'm glad I had the courage to ask that then! I thought I might get shouted at.:lol2:


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

I appreciate all help, it only twigged when I felt the slate and it was only warm in one spot. Never mind! Thanks for all the help


----------

